
Meet Patagotitan, the Biggest Dinosaur Ever Found - hbcondo714
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2017/08/is-this-really-the-biggest-dinosaur-ever-discovered/536187/?single_page=true
======
mrmondo
This site puts the article behind a $40USD/yr paywall if you use privacy
browser addons / anti-tracker protection.

